# Private Forums



## Lorian

There are several private Groups on UK-Muscle each with its own forum. Some of these are exclusively for the use of SILVER and GOLD members. You can read about our membership levels and how they work here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

*The private forums are:*

*Adult Lounge*

Open to both Male and Female members who are aged 18 or over and want to participate in discussions of a more sexual nature. It is not a place for commercial porn.

You MUST be a *GOLD* member to be granted access.

*Male Animal*

Area of the board for men only.

Strictly over 18's.

Content likely to offend.

You MUST be a *SILVER *or* GOLD* member to be granted access.

*Powder Room*

Private forum for the girls of UK-Muscle.

You MUST be a *SILVER *or* GOLD* member to be granted access.

Men need not apply.

*Addiction*

Private forum for the discussion of addiction

You MUST be a *SILVER *or* GOLD* member to be granted access.

Members deemed unsuitable e.g. due to previous negative behaviour, will not be granted access

You MUST give your reason for applying upon requesting access

To join a Group:

Please PM @Hera to request access

Please note, if you have infractions/warnings for abusive conduct on the forum you may automatically be denied.

L


----------



## Hera

Just to let folks know...the AL requests are now up to date.

All requests made in this month will be posted on November 1st and will be processed on 8th. 

On another note: as flattering as it is to the girlies that some guys want to join the Powder Room, I do have a life and don't want to spend it filtering out men trying to masquerade as women! Regardless of how pretty you may be! :laugh:


----------



## sizar

I requested to adult lounge never got accessed what's that all about ?


----------



## CJ

I requested adult lounge also but appreciate theses things take time.


----------



## Hendrix

sizar said:


> I requested to adult lounge never got accessed what's that all about ?


Me also, not heard anything.


----------



## Hera

sizar said:


> I requested to adult lounge never got accessed what's that all about ?


Unfortunately that will mean that there was an objection in the Adult Lounge to you having access.

You are welcome to re-apply though.

The voting system for who gets access or not has recently changed slightly (it's a little less strict), so if you reapplied you would be in with a greater chance of being accepted.


----------



## Hera

CJones said:


> I requested adult lounge also but appreciate theses things take time.


Yeah. You made your request this month so it will be posted in the Adult Lounge on November 1st, and you'll know by the 8th if you're in or not.


----------



## CJ

Thanks Katy,


----------



## jay631

Hi I put in a request without reading the rules!! I do however have over 100 posts now so I hope it means I am in


----------



## Lorian

jay631 said:


> Hi I put in a request without reading the rules!! I do however have over 100 posts now so I hope it means I am in


Read Katy's response to CJones above - the same applies to you.

Regarding your request to the Male Animal, you need to be a SILVER member before that will be approved, see here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

L


----------



## CJ

thanks for sorting out the male animal access Lorian


----------



## Hendrix

I dont get this at all, what is the criteria for access? I can understand keeping the site to a certain ideal, but i'm 39 not some 18 yr old who wants to look at naked ladies. Was easier getting into my pre-wifes panties.

Come on Lorian give me a break?


----------



## Lorian

hendrix said:


> I dont get this at all, what is the criteria for access? I can understand keeping the site to a certain ideal, but i'm 39 not some 18 yr old who wants to look at naked ladies. Was easier getting into my pre-wifes panties.
> 
> Come on Lorian give me a break?


You've confused me.. the criteria is to have been on the board long enough and have made enough posts that you are a SILVER member - *which you are*, hence the badge under your name.

:confused1:

L


----------



## Hera

hendrix said:


> I dont get this at all, what is the criteria for access? I can understand keeping the site to a certain ideal, but i'm 39 not some 18 yr old who wants to look at naked ladies. Was easier getting into my pre-wifes panties.
> 
> Come on Lorian give me a break?


Are you referring to the Adult Lounge?


----------



## Barker

A little annoyed, thread i had posted in got moved to a section that i'm unable to view so i cant see any replies. It wasn't exactly an inapropriate thread if i remember correctly so i don't see why it was moved. So now i can't see it because im 17

Ageism!


----------



## Syko

I should be in the AL soon :bounce:


----------



## Hera

Barker said:


> A little annoyed, thread i had posted in got moved to a section that i'm unable to view so i cant see any replies. It wasn't exactly an inapropriate thread if i remember correctly so i don't see why it was moved. So now i can't see it because im 17
> 
> Ageism!


I don't know what thread you're referring to or who moved it, but if it was moved, I'm sure it would have been because it was inappropriate for the general forum which any person can view...including young children. It might not have necessarily even been your OP that was inapprooriate, but some of the respones.

Unfortunately it's the law that deems you an adult once you're 18


----------



## Barker

Katy said:


> I don't know what thread you're referring to or who moved it, but if it was moved, I'm sure it would have been because it was inappropriate for the general forum which any person can view...including young children. It might not have necessarily even been your OP that was inapprooriate, but some of the respones.
> 
> Unfortunately it's the law that deems you an adult once you're 18


Being the owner of a forum myself, there is only a rule for inapropriate material for 13 year olds (that is specific to the forum host server, but i know it's the same for a lot of forums). Now any 15 year old can pick up a Nuts or Zoo magazine, so that's boobs. Now i know full on pornographic material is only for 18+, but 16 is the legal age of consent for sex, so personaly i think that rule is a load of crap. As for other inapropriate content, the whole board discusses the use of AAS. Surely this would be deemed inapropriate to 'under 18's'?

Personally i think Boobs and minges are no way near as bad as discussing the use of AAS. Probably do more damage to a kid telling them all about steroids than showing them a picture of a naked lady. Now i know the adult lounge isn't all about naked people, but really anything else that might be deemed inapropriate i cant find a reason for it to be unviewable by people under 18.

Just my view on it though


----------



## Hera

Barker said:


> Being the owner of a forum myself, there is only a rule for inapropriate material for 13 year olds (that is specific to the forum host server, but i know it's the same for a lot of forums). Now any 15 year old can pick up a Nuts or Zoo magazine, so that's boobs. Now i know full on pornographic material is only for 18+, but 16 is the legal age of consent for sex, so personaly i think that rule is a load of crap. As for other inapropriate content, the whole board discusses the use of AAS. Surely this would be deemed inapropriate to 'under 18's'?
> 
> Personally i think Boobs and minges are no way near as bad as discussing the use of AAS. Probably do more damage to a kid telling them all about steroids than showing them a picture of a naked lady. Now i know the adult lounge isn't all about naked people, but really anything else that might be deemed inapropriate i cant find a reason for it to be unviewable by people under 18.
> 
> Just my view on it though


I guess that's an issue to be disussed with Lorian.

With regards to AAS; I personally think that if someone is going to use them anyway, it's important that they are at least informed properly so that they don't mess things up.

I can't really comment on the rules of the forum because I didn't create them. But I'm sure they're there for a good reason.


----------



## Lorian

Barker said:


> A little annoyed, thread i had posted in got moved to a section that i'm unable to view so i cant see any replies. It wasn't exactly an inapropriate thread if i remember correctly so i don't see why it was moved. So now i can't see it because im 17
> 
> Ageism!


It was moved because the thread contained nudity.



Barker said:


> Being the owner of a forum myself, there is only a rule for inapropriate material for 13 year olds (that is specific to the forum host server, but i know it's the same for a lot of forums). Now any 15 year old can pick up a Nuts or Zoo magazine, so that's boobs. Now i know full on pornographic material is only for 18+, but 16 is the legal age of consent for sex, so personaly i think that rule is a load of crap. As for other inapropriate content, the whole board discusses the use of AAS. Surely this would be deemed inapropriate to 'under 18's'?


It has nothing to do with age. We don't allow nudity in the public sections because a large number of our members view the site from work. For the guys in the US especially, that kind of thing on a work PC could cost them their job.

L


----------



## jay631

Lorian said:


> Read Katy's response to CJones above - the same applies to you.
> 
> Regarding your request to the Male Animal, you need to be a SILVER member before that will be approved, see here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html
> 
> L


Ok thanks Lorian


----------



## Barker

Lorian said:


> *It has nothing to do with age*. We don't allow nudity in the public sections because a large number of our members view the site from work. For the guys in the US especially, that kind of thing on a work PC could cost them their job.
> 
> L


So surely anyone with a decent amount of posts should be allowed access to the adult lounge if that's that case...


----------



## Hera

Barker said:


> So surely anyone with a decent amount of posts should be allowed access to the adult lounge if that's that case...


I think that due to some of the content in there, people wouldn't feel comfortable with everyone having access; a lot of people want to be able to trust the people who have access.


----------



## Lorian

Barker said:


> So surely anyone with a decent amount of posts should be allowed access to the adult lounge if that's that case...


The Adult Lounge is like its own self-running community and I have very little to do with it.

Each moth Katy posts up the names of people who've applied and then existing members discuss and vote who they would like in. It's not a right-of-passage. If everyone could get in purely on post count then a lot of the people who post pics wouldn't continue to do so, which would undermine the purpose of it.

L


----------



## Barker

Well seeing as age apparently age has nothing to do with it, may i please have access?

I'm not that much of a nob promise :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Barker said:


> Well seeing as age apparently age has nothing to do with it, may i please have access?
> 
> I'm not that much of a nob promise :lol:


No, it would corrupt your young mind.


----------



## Barker

IanStu said:


> No, it would corrupt your young mind.


You clearly haven't heard of a place called 4chan.

My mind is already corrupt


----------



## Lorian

Barker said:


> Well seeing as age apparently age has nothing to do with it, may i please have access?
> 
> I'm not that much of a nob promise :lol:


It's not up to me, if you didn't get in then maybe you've annoyed/offended some of the existing members. All I can suggest is try again in a couple of months.

L


----------



## Musashi

Barker said:


> I'm not that much of a nob promise :lol:


Yes you are :beer:


----------



## weeman

members have clearly stated in the past in the AL that if under 18's were admitted then their contributions to the AL would cease as it would feel inappropriate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Barker said:


> Well seeing as age apparently age has nothing to do with it, may i please have access?
> 
> I'm not that much of a nob promise :lol:


I think its fair to say mate that so long as your attitude towards the women of this board (and the ones you post about ON the board) remains as immature, chauvanistic and generally vile and disrespectful, that you will always have a problem gaining access to the AL.

Every post you make about girlfriends or exes includes some sort of disrespectful or insulting remark and you are often rude, dismissive and disrespectful to other female members. Even blatantly stating in the past that its females you have the issue with on here when male members have made similar comments to us in your threads.

As Lorian said its the members who vote and decide and just like in the real world, female members are allowed to vote shockingly enough.

You may wish to consider this factor next time you are attempting to speak down or belittle one of them on here. (I choose the word "attempting" most advisedly).

TBH many of the guys object to this behaviour too so its not just us you need to consider....


----------



## Conscript

Well put!!! Oooch thats gona hurt!!! LOL


----------



## Suitelf11

Syko said:


> I should be in the AL soon :bounce:


Made my request as well. :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker

I do not retract my feelings on how women are treat differently on the forum.

Guess I'll have to survive without the AL for a bit.


----------



## scottish676

Not sure if I am allowed to admit this but I'll take my chances

I voted against your request for access to the AL this month for exactly the reasons Zara above has mentioned. The content of the Adult Lounge is available for those who have respect for their fellow members as it contains sensitive material and IMO you come no where near the standard of respect needed Barker.

My advice.....stick with the commercial sites buddy


----------



## alexroon

Oh Dear I asked for access without reading this and may have been a little sarcastic with my reasons please forget this request for the time being.

Sorry :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

alexroon said:


> Oh Dear I asked for access without reading this and may have been a little sarcastic with my reasons please forget this request for the time being.
> 
> Sorry :confused1:


 :lol: It'll have been ignored anyway as, if you read the opening post, you'll see you need to be gold or silver. As you are Bronze you're not eligible yet anyway.


----------



## Mark W H

Bugger! I thought i read that you needed 100 posts and applied, no wonder i didn't get in!


----------



## CJ

I've got adult access to another forum with similar content to this.

I have to say it works very well, your preaty much guaranteed to be able to post personal / sensitive material without having to worry about the general forum public gaining access.

I plauged (spelling ?) my wife to let me take pics so I could post, I didn't have a chance until I told her it was for a restricted access site

Usually makes for a thriving, liberal and interesting community


----------



## Dazza

Im assuming with the al it's near anything goes so long as a modicum of respect and common sense is used.

Really feel im missing out here.....


----------



## scottish676

Dazzza said:


> Im assuming with the al it's near anything goes so long as a modicum of respect and common sense is used.
> 
> Really feel im missing out here.....


Pretty much mate. Just don't offend anyone and your sweet


----------



## Dazza

Im probably the least offensive person around, as tacky as it sounds i was brought up to respect folk, plus i hate getting any hassle i clam up like a hermit when the sh*t hits the fan


----------



## scottish676

Dazzza said:


> Im probably the least offensive person around, as tacky as it sounds i was brought up to respect folk, plus i hate getting any hassle i clam up like a hermit when the sh*t hits the fan


Ah you'll be fine then. It's more adult orientated banter mate but good fun all the same


----------



## cult

Barker said:


> A little annoyed, thread i had posted in got moved to a section that i'm unable to view so i cant see any replies. It wasn't exactly an inapropriate thread if i remember correctly so i don't see why it was moved. So now i can't see it because im 17
> 
> Ageism!


I have had a few of my threads moved there as well ,i was abit discusted about this but if its the site rules then there's nothing you can do about it.

What about making a new rule that if a person's thread gets moved to the AL then they can acess this thread in the AL but no other threads. :thumb:


----------



## Not_Arnie

Barker said:


> I do not retract my feelings on how women are treat differently on the forum.
> 
> Guess I'll have to survive without the AL for a bit.


Try again next year :whistling:


----------



## Barker

Saw not one post in my own thread before it got moved to AL


----------



## Jem

Barker said:


> I do not retract my feelings on *how women are treat differently on the forum. *
> 
> Guess I'll have to survive without the AL for a bit.


yeah at the minute, it would appear that the women of the board are fair game for any kind of sh!te the males [with many exceptions I should add] want to dish out ....that's totally what you meant I guess


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> yeah at the minute, it would appear that the women of the board are fair game for any kind of sh!te the males [with many exceptions I should add] want to dish out ....that's totally what you meant I guess


Yeah thank god for the PR.... only place you can post anything now without ppl reading too much into it, making snide digs or trying to stir trouble lol.


----------



## Little Ron

I've put in requests for the two rooms open for males but havent given reasons (my thumb hit the mouse pad on this poxy laptop on one of them). Is that going to go against me or can they be edited? Although tbh its pretty obvious why people want to join in with the extra rooms.


----------



## Andrew Jacks

I suspect there is very little difference between being in the lodge and not, I would not be tempted by forbidden fruits


----------



## NoodleArms

LOL Lorian you have to put up with some idiots on here.


----------



## Little_Jay

can i apply for male animal please?


----------



## Lorian

scouse_jay said:


> can i apply for male animal please?


Yes - read the first post in this thread, it tells you how to do it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

so i joined the gaming group......now what lol? cant actually find the section iv been granted access too?


----------



## Fat

JANIKvonD said:


> so i joined the gaming group......now what lol? cant actually find the section iv been granted access too?


Right at the bottom of the forum, in private section.


----------



## Wheyman

Wow this adult lounge sounds like the maisons


----------



## scottish676

Wheyman said:


> Wow this adult lounge sounds like the maisons


Just a lot harder to get in


----------



## Hera

OP edited to account for the change in requirements for POWDER ROOM access.


----------



## resten

@Katy - if you get a second at any point, it'd be greatly appreciated if my application for MA could be seen to. Many thanks


----------



## Hera

resten said:


> @Katy - if you get a second at any point, it'd be greatly appreciated if my application for MA could be seen to. Many thanks


I can't process them I'm afraid because it's a male only forum. @Lorian has to do it


----------



## jon-kent

Say no !!!


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> Say no !!!


But I bring so much joy and happiness :sad:


----------



## jon-kent

resten said:


> But I bring so much joy and happiness :sad:


Ok USA !....enter !


----------



## Lorian

resten said:


> @Katy - if you get a second at any point, it'd be greatly appreciated if my application for MA could be seen to. Many thanks





Katy said:


> I can't process them I'm afraid because it's a male only forum. @Lorian has to do it


All MA requests have been processed today.


----------



## chiqui

Can i request to enter forum pls advise thanks


----------



## SwAn1

chiqui said:


> Can i request to enter forum pls advise thanks


Go to settings mate at the top of your screen then click permission groups, the rest is straight forward


----------



## chiqui

SwAn1 said:


> Go to settings mate at the top of your screen then click permission groups, the rest is straight forward


Thanks for the heds up cheers matey


----------



## Hera

Just bumping this to alert anyone who's interested, that we have a new private addiction forum


----------



## Laurieloz

Without me having to join right now to simply find out....what's the Male Animal lounge about?


----------



## Shady45

Laurieloz said:


> Without me having to join right now to simply find out....what's the Male Animal lounge about?


Not much there, but it is a section of the forum that men can discuss things that would not be appropriate for anyone under 18 to read and could be deemed unsuitable by the female population


----------



## Laurieloz

Shady45 said:


> Not much there, but it is a section of the forum that men can discuss things that would not be appropriate for anyone under 18 to read and could be deemed unsuitable by the female population


Thanks mate. Good of you to clarify


----------



## jadakiss2009

@Lorian can I join m.a thanks


----------



## Lorian

jadakiss2009 said:


> @Lorian can I join m.a thanks


Read the first post:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-private-forums.html


----------



## jadakiss2009

Lorian said:


> Read the first post:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-private-forums.html


Soz l...will do that


----------



## Lorian

jadakiss2009 said:


> Soz l...will do that


Accepted, along with the 3 other guys that applied.


----------



## jadakiss2009

Lorian said:


> Accepted, along with the 3 other guys that applied.


Top man


----------



## Dazza

Lorian said:


> Accepted, along with the 3 other guys that applied.


Can i apply for the VL :wink:


----------



## aman_21

:whistling:


----------



## MFM

How long does it take to be added to a group out of interest?


----------



## Hera

MFM said:


> How long does it take to be added to a group out of interest?


I personally process requests about once a week...but I confess that I do sometimes forget until prompted. I can't speak for Lorian though (he processes the MA requests).


----------



## MFM

Hera said:


> I personally process requests about once a week...but I confess that I do sometimes forget until prompted. I can't speak for Lorian though (he processes the MA requests).


That's actually the one I'm after. Thanks though.


----------



## Hera

MFM said:


> That's actually the one I'm after. Thanks though.


I'll give him a nudge


----------



## Lorian

MFM said:


> That's actually the one I'm after. Thanks though.





Hera said:


> I'll give him a nudge


Done


----------



## MFM

Lorian said:


> Done


Wicked, cheers.


----------



## Sams

Put me in the MA, many thanks


----------



## omle

Sams said:


> Put me in the MA, many thanks


And myself if its not too much trouble


----------



## Mitchel1973

I cannot seem to reply or pm anyone "you may not have permission".

Why is that?

Thank you.

Mitchel (new memberl


----------



## omle

Mitchel1973 said:


> I cannot seem to reply or pm anyone "you may not have permission".
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mitchel (new memberl


you need to be a bronze member to PM.


----------



## Mitchel1973

OK. How can I do that m8? (tx for reply l


----------



## Lorian

Mitchel1973 said:


> OK. How can I do that m8? (tx for reply l


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Abc987

@Lorian. Any chance of adding me to MA. I put a request in a few weeks back. Cheers


----------



## sneeky_dave

Abc987 said:


> @Lorian. Any chance of adding me to MA. I put a request in a few weeks back. Cheers


Personally I don't think you deserve to know the secrets of the inner sanctum mwhahaha!


----------



## Abc987

sneeky_dave said:


> Personally I don't think you deserve to know the secrets of the inner sanctum mwhahaha!


Haha. Come on Dave don't be like that, thought we were muckers lol


----------



## DappaDonDave

I still don't have access to adults :'(


----------



## Sams

Or me


----------



## Abc987

Maybe @Hera can help us out?


----------



## Hera

Abc987 said:


> Maybe @Hera can help us out?


Are you all waiting for MA access? Assuming you've all placed requested access through the necessary means I'll prompt Lorian to approve the requests today.


----------



## Abc987

Hera said:


> Are you all waiting for MA access? Assuming you've all placed requested access through the necessary means I'll prompt Lorian to approve the requests today.


Yeah and thanks


----------



## Lukehh

@Hera I put a request to be added to the MA and AL forums but the AL has come up to request to join again and the MA still with lorian, why have i been rejected?


----------



## IGotTekkers

Lukehh said:


> @Hera I put a request to be added to the MA and AL forums but the AL has come up to request to join again and the MA still with lorian, why have i been rejected?


Because you arnt silver or gold member. Read the first post on page 1


----------



## Hera

Lukehh said:


> @Hera I put a request to be added to the MA and AL forums but the AL has come up to request to join again and the MA still with lorian, why have i been rejected?


You need to be a GOLD member to gain access to the AL. And SILVER for MA. It's all detailed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Hera

IGotTekkers said:


> Because you arnt silver or gold member. Read the first post on page 1


Sorry...just repeated what you said! :laugh:


----------



## zasker

Hera said:


> Sorry...just repeated what you said! :laugh:


i cant seem to find the MA thread to request it.... not sure if i may have already done it :wacko:


----------



## Andy0902

Unless I start posting loads of sh!t, I'm never getting into these forums.


----------



## Hera

zasker said:


> i cant seem to find the MA thread to request it.... not sure if i may have already done it :wacko:


If you've followed the directions to join and there is no option then I assume you have a request already pending. @Lorian will know.


----------



## Lorian

Abc987 said:


> Yeah and thanks


Done.



Lukehh said:


> @Hera I put a request to be added to the MA and AL forums but the AL has come up to request to join again and the MA still with lorian, why have i been rejected?


Apply again in 34 posts tiem and it'll go through 



zasker said:


> i cant seem to find the MA thread to request it.... not sure if i may have already done it :wacko:


Instructions are in the first post of this thread. You need to follow those steps and then I can approve it.


----------



## zasker

Lorian said:


> Done.
> 
> Apply again in 34 posts tiem and it'll go through
> 
> Instructions are in the first post of this thread. You need to follow those steps and then I can approve it.


sorry, i messed up before hand, i was looking in the wrong place.

applied now.


----------



## Abc987

Lorian said:


> Done.
> 
> Apply again in 34 posts tiem and it'll go through
> 
> Instructions are in the first post of this thread. You need to follow those steps and then I can approve it.


Cheers mate


----------



## Lewy_h

Can you view the MA etc in tapatalk?


----------



## G-man99

Lewy_h said:


> Can you view the MA etc in tapatalk?


Yes


----------



## MrTwisted

Can you request to join in tapatalk ? I know I'm a way away but just curious


----------



## Lewy_h

MrTwisted said:


> Can you request to join in tapatalk ? I know I'm a way away but just curious


Just do it on the web browser on your phone I just habe


----------



## superpube

Lorian said:


> Accepted, along with the 3 other guys that applied.


And another one please sir


----------



## Titleist

superpube said:


> And another one please sir


Might aswell look at mine too please  @Lorian - Cheers


----------



## Man Like What

Could I be added to Male Animal as well please?

I remember reading something about a secret forum called the Velvet Room or something too a while back. How do we get in there too?


----------



## Lorian

superpube said:


> And another one please sir





Linderz said:


> Might aswell look at mine too please  @Lorian - Cheers


Done


----------



## Lorian

Man Like What said:


> Could I be added to Male Animal as well please?


Read the first post in this thread.



Man Like What said:


> I remember reading something about a secret forum called the Velvet Room or something too a while back. How do we get in there too?


All hidden sections are being restructured in preparation for launching the new UKM site. Once that goes live there'll be a thread where people can join those that interest them.


----------



## garethd93

@Lorian while your there bud, I've sent an app in for MA too


----------



## Verno

garethd93 said:


> @Lorian while your there bud, I've sent an app in for MA too


 @seandog69

FRESH MEAT !!!!!!!


----------



## Lorian

garethd93 said:


> @Lorian while your there bud, I've sent an app in for MA too


They were all approved this morning, including yours


----------



## ILLBehaviour

ive asked to be a member of MA and Adults too, if you could please add me.

much thanks.


----------



## Hera

ILLBehaviour said:


> ive asked to be a member of MA and Adults too, if you could please add me.
> 
> much thanks.


You need to be a gold member for access to the adult lounge (it's detailed in the first post of this thread)


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Hera said:


> You need to be a gold member for access to the adult lounge (it's detailed in the first post of this thread)


ok, never saw that. any news on MA, i can apply for that a silver can't i ?

thanks.


----------



## Hera

ILLBehaviour said:


> ok, never saw that. any news on MA, i can apply for that a silver can't i ?
> 
> thanks.


 @Lorian processes the MA requests (I can't because I'm a girl)


----------



## Lorian

ILLBehaviour said:


> ok, never saw that. any news on MA, i can apply for that a silver can't i ?
> 
> thanks.


All requests were processed today.


----------



## BoxerJay

I was a member of both The Male Animal and the Adult section too, can't seem to see them after the upgrade? Shed any light ?


----------



## Lorian

BoxerJay said:


> I was a member of both The Male Animal and the Adult section too, can't seem to see them after the upgrade? Shed any light ?


Both currently turned off.
Both should be back on later today


----------



## BoxerJay

That will be why then! Cheers Lorian


----------



## Robhall2805

Just a quick one with all the new forum stuff in now, what other sub forums can I get now I am silver??????


----------



## Lorian

Robhall2805 said:


> Just a quick one with all the new forum stuff in now, what other sub forums can I get now I am silver??????


There are no other new ones, it's also not possible to join the old ones yet as the new forum doesn't allow for join-able forums. I'm working on it


----------



## Varg

Can I have adult lounge access please?


----------

